# Delfin an der Angel



## gte81

hi
habe nur ne frage, kommt es beim big game fischen vor das ein delfin den köder nimmt?
habe noch nix davon gelesen. 
falls nicht, wie kommt das? das sie ziemlich schlau sind weiß ich aber es wird ja nicht nur mit kunstködern geangelt sondern auch mit köderfischen. 
falls es vorkommt, wie verhaltet ihr euch dann? sofort die schnur durchschneiden?
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## Flatfischer

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Hallo, guckst Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=6115307

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## serviola

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Link funktioniert nicht.

Habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ein Delphin einen Schleppköder nimmt. Auch nicht in dichtesten Schwärmen die gerade jagen.

Bei der Power der Tiere wirst du nix schneiden müssen, das knallt dann so schon durch.


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Hi gte81,

da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich kenne böse Menschen, die Delfine mit Fischstücken gefüttert haben.
Die haben auch alle Fischstücke fleißig gefressen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wurde in einem Fischstückchen ein Haken verborgen. Die Fischstücke hatten alle die selbe Größe. Wie gesagt die Delfine haben sich ordentlich füttern lassen, nur das Stück mit dem Haken haben sie nicht gefressen. Das sind schon verdammt kluge Säugetiere.:q

Allerdings kenne ich einen Fall, bei dem ein Delfin versehendlich von außen gehakt wurde. Was das für ein Gezähter war, kann man sich kaum vorstellen. 
Ich glaube, wer das mal gehört hat, wird dies sein Leben lang nicht vergessen.
Da hilft aber alles Nichts, der Delfin musste geborgen, verarztet und wieder freigelassen werde. 
Er hat das aber alles überstanden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zandermouse


----------



## gte81

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

danke,
hab das thema jetzt gefunden, wurde schonmal diskutiert, habe ich aber vorhin nicht gefunden.

einfach in die suche:   *Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*  eingeben.
gruß


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

ich hab mich auch mal gefragt ob die in der Ostsee heimischen Schweinswale mal auf nen durchs Wasser pflügenden Schleppköder gehen ....
die tummeln sich ja ab und an nicht weit von den Booten so das die garantiert schon mal welche vor der Nase hatten |rolleyes
aber hab noch nie gehört das einer mal auf was gebissen hätte - sind halt Säugetiere und keine Fische


----------



## Alex.k

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Naja ich weiss ja nicht, die neuen Test wie ich mal gelesen und gesehen habe, haben ergeben, dass die Delfine nicht schlauer sind als eine Taube.  Das einzige was sie angeblich ausmacht ist Ihr soziales Leben untereinander. Die geben jedem einen Namen usw...
Das mit dem Haken ist auch eine interessante These hat da jemand wissenschaftliche Arbeiten darüber geschrieben?


----------



## HOX

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

@Alex K.
Kannst Du Dich erinnern wo der Artikel veröffentlicht wurde?


----------



## Alex.k

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Ein Ausgabe von Welt der Wunder Zeitschrift dort war ein langer Bericht über die neuen Beobachtungen und Erkentnissen geschrieben wurden aber hier in diesem Bericht steht sowas ähnliches.

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/nano/cstuecke/29564/

Kann man mehr nachlesen:
http://www.google.com/search?client...ch+mit+taube&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*



gte81 schrieb:


> hi
> habe nur ne frage, kommt es beim big game fischen vor das ein delfin den köder nimmt?
> habe noch nix davon gelesen.
> falls nicht, wie kommt das? das sie ziemlich schlau sind weiß ich aber es wird ja nicht nur mit kunstködern geangelt sondern auch mit köderfischen.
> falls es vorkommt, wie verhaltet ihr euch dann? sofort die schnur durchschneiden?
> danke für eure hilfe
> gruß




   Doch, das kommt schon vor.
  Es ist aber die wirkliche Ausnahme, die genau dann passiert wenn man mit Köderfischen anfüttert und im Eifer des Gefechts ein Flipper den mit Haken bewehrten Köder nimmt.
  Dann zählt nur, die Distanz zum Flipper mit Hilfe des Bootsführes in kurzmöglichster Zeit zu verringern und den Haken so kurz wie möglich (wie nötig) am Vorfach abzuschneiden.
  Mir ist das zum Glück noch nie passiert, aber ich habe das beobachten können.
  So ein Delphin ist als Luftatmer unglaublich stark, aber er verausgabt sich ebenso enorm.
  Man sollte die Sache kurz halten und keine Kompromisse eingehen, ebenso wie man es so halten sollte, wenn sich eine Möwe oder ein anderer Wasservogel ungewollt in der Schnur verfängt. Da hilft kein langes Zaudern. Je schneller man sich in solch einer misslichen Lage trennt umso besser ist es für beide.
  Auch rostfreie Haken haben hier Nachteile, weswegen ich darauf keinen besondern Wert lege.


Gernot #h


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Es kann passieren, es gibt immer ein Trottel  auch unter den Delfinen. #d
Ich weiss es genau, weil ich es auch *erlebt* habe, der Köder war ein Bonito, lebende geschleppt. Der Kapitän sagt das es in sein Leben das dritte mal war. Er fischt aber über 40 Jahre. Es ist aber die Ausnahme, so kommen nicht viel Menschen in die Verlegenheit ein Tümmler zudrillen. Wir dachten erst, es ist ein Marlin, leider war es keiner. Das Problem hat sich von selbst gelöst,er hat die Schnur am Boot gekappt. Gott sei Dank denn an Bord holen ist nicht möglich, er war viel zu gross für unser Boot.
g.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## zulu

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Delphin an der angel ?

Ich hab es noch nicht erlebt , da bin ich auch sehr froh.

Ich habe ein problem damit säuger zu quälen und zu töten.

Ich glaube nicht das sich ein delphin mit einem herkömmlichen big game köder fangen lässt. 

Ich traue ihm aber durchaus zu ein stück von einem geschleppten naturköder direkt hinter dem haken abzuknabbern.

Erlebt habe ich aber folgendes:

Bei einer ausfahrt von puerto del rosario auf fuerteventura
mit einem dort lebenden und fischenden marokkaner hatten wir auf einmal wirklich massenhaft delphine am boot.
Oder besser gesagt, wir waren  mit unserem boot in einen schwarm von etwa 100 tieren geraten.
Der depp von capitän der sich pedro nennt fing an zu fluchen.
So ein mist sagte er, jetzt sind die delphine da, wo die sind sind keine tunfische mehr. (das ist natürlich absoluter blödsinn, thune haie und delphine haben überhaupt kein problem damit , miteinander zu rauben)
Dann sagte er :
 Da sind jetzt nur noch haie. Die schwimmen immer hinter den delphinen her und warten das einer stirbt oder schwach zurückbleibt. (das mag manchmal so sein)
 Darum müssen wir jetzt einen delphin fangen und
den als köder für die haie schlachten, das machen wir immer so, das ist der beste haiköder. In der hand hatte er schon einen seltsamen kunstköder mit beweglichen scheiben und rasseln dran den ich noch nie gesehen hab. 
Sah aus wie so eine art eigenbau mit vertecktem haken.
Mein kollege und ich wir haben sofort angefangen lautstark zu protestieren, immerhin haben wir 150 euro für die 5 stunden angeln auf tunfisch bezahlt. Mit einem seltsam schrägen blick auf uns ``stupido alemanios `` packte er das ding wieder weg.
Ich hätte mir das teil etwas genauer ansehen müssen und mir die fangtechnik erklären lassen sollen. Aber es interessiert mich einfach nicht .
Ich will damit nur sagen, nachforschungen an der marokkoküste könnten licht in den dunklen abgrund bringen.#h

Z.


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*



zulu schrieb:


> Delphin an der angel ?
> 
> Ich hab es noch nicht erlebt , da bin ich auch sehr froh.
> 
> Ich habe ein problem damit säuger zu quälen und zu töten.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das sich ein delphin mit einem herkömmlichen big game köder fangen lässt.
> 
> Ich traue ihm aber durchaus zu ein stück von einem geschleppten naturköder direkt hinter dem haken abzuknabbern.
> 
> Erlebt habe ich aber folgendes:
> 
> Bei einer ausfahrt von puerto del rosario auf fuerteventura
> mit einem dort lebenden und fischenden marokkaner hatten wir auf einmal wirklich massenhaft delphine am boot.
> Oder besser gesagt, wir waren  mit unserem boot in einen schwarm von etwa 100 tieren geraten.
> Der depp von capitän der sich pedro nennt fing an zu fluchen.
> So ein mist sagte er, jetzt sind die delphine da, wo die sind sind keine tunfische mehr. (das ist natürlich absoluter blödsinn, thune haie und delphine haben überhaupt kein problem damit , miteinander zu rauben)
> Dann sagte er :
> Da sind jetzt nur noch haie. Die schwimmen immer hinter den delphinen her und warten das einer stirbt oder schwach zurückbleibt. (das mag manchmal so sein)
> Darum müssen wir jetzt einen delphin fangen und
> den als köder für die haie schlachten, das machen wir immer so, das ist der beste haiköder. In der hand hatte er schon einen seltsamen kunstköder mit beweglichen scheiben und rasseln dran den ich noch nie gesehen hab.
> Sah aus wie so eine art eigenbau mit vertecktem haken.
> Mein kollege und ich wir haben sofort angefangen lautstark zu protestieren, immerhin haben wir 150 euro für die 5 stunden angeln auf tunfisch bezahlt. Mit einem seltsam schrägen blick auf uns ``stupido alemanios `` packte er das ding wieder weg.
> Ich hätte mir das teil etwas genauer ansehen müssen und mir die fangtechnik erklären lassen sollen. Aber es interessiert mich einfach nicht .
> Ich will damit nur sagen, nachforschungen an der marokkoküste könnten licht in den dunklen abgrund bringen.#h
> 
> Z.




Was n ********* der Typ.
Der hät was von mir zu hören bekommen.
Die Tiere stehen auch unter Naturschutz...


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*

Ahoi, ich fische zwar erst zwei Jahre BG, aber Delfine sehe ich auf jeder Ausfahrt. Die Kunstköder nehmen wir gar nicht erst aus dem Wasser, wenn die freundlichen Tiere auftauchen. Selbst die "Ballyhoo" Immitate von Williamson lassen die kleveren Burschen entlarvt links liegen.
Der Thun von 38,5 kgs in meinem Avatar hat sein Schicksal direkt unter einer Delfin-Schule getroffen, nähmlich den og BallyhooCombo.
Schildkröten sind hier leider öfter in der Leine, die wir dann sofort kurz kappen.


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Delfin an der Angel*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Selbst die "Ballyhoo" Immitate von Williamson lassen die kleveren Burschen entlarvt links liegen.


 

. . . und nicht nur die Immitate, auch die Originale bleiben unbeachtet. Ich habe Ballyhoos mittlerweile schon durch etliche Delfinschwärme gezogen, aber hängen geblieben sind immer nur Mahi-Mahi´s


----------

